

HackerNode: Free iOS HackerNews Client I made - nodemaker
http://install.nodemesh.net/r/Fxfj

======
yesimahuman
I would say HackerNode both on iPhone and iPad are the best HN apps I've
found. I use them multiple times per day. Great work!

------
cobolorum
I wish it supported logins and comments natively... Unless it does and I'm not
seeing it...

~~~
hierro
Give Hackerful a try [https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/hackerful-ycombinators-
hacke...](https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/hackerful-ycombinators-
hacker/id578256868?mt=8) . It's free and it supports voting as well as
submitting comments and stories.

Disclaimer: I'm the developer

------
villek
Looks pretty good and works really smoothly! Still, I prefer the HN RSS feed
and Mr. Reader. For some reason, I like to see what I've read already...

~~~
BenSS
One of the things I added to Hacker News Padreader was to mark what's been
read. Give it a shot: [http://itunes.apple.com/app/hacker-news-
padreader/id42833141...](http://itunes.apple.com/app/hacker-news-
padreader/id428331410?mt=8)

------
sdossick
Like others I also use HackerNode daily....thanks for building it!

I think my only feature request would be to have it support landscape mode, at
least for the embedded browser.

Thanks again for the great app!

------
zdgman
Used for a bit and appreciate the effort. Always felt the navigation wasn't a
good fit because of the way it pulls up the pages (non full screen). I prefer
just heading directly over to HN via my iPads browser.

------
kennywinker
This is my preferred client, though mostly on iPhone, as using the browser on
my iPad isn't nearly as much of a problem. Great work.

I would love if there was a "hide visited" option somehow. Just a thought.

------
BenSS
Neat, You and I had similar things in mind when building our HN apps. What
prompted you to build one too? In my case, it was the lack of login and vote
support in every other app I'd tried.

~~~
nodemaker
Well I just wanted to build a network of apps, and since I read HN everyday I
thought I might as well start with HN.

------
andrewhillman
I've been using this app for a while and feel this is the best iphone app for
HN. great job.

------
bryanmikaelian
Also been using it for a while too. Solid app. Great job!

------
dhruvmittal
Not really a criticism, but wow- that's a lot of orange!

------
nvr219
Thank you for having a "add to pocket" option.

------
ortuna
Been using it for a while, works great.

